# Surf Fly Casting Questions



## MarkA70 (May 3, 2011)

Planning on getting back to Rockport in Oct. Wanna try some surf fly casting. Some questions:
1. Wt of rod, 8, 10 or what?
2. Distance of required cast, ft?
3. Best flies, clousers?

Thanks!!!!


----------



## MarkA70 (May 3, 2011)

Anyone, anyone???


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

YES YES AND YES!

8WT GOOD FOR TROUT AND SLOT REDS...BUT YOU MIGHT RUN INTO SOME SHORE RUNNING BULLS AND IN THAT CASE THE 10WT WOULD BE BETTER AND WOULD ALSO LET YOU ASSULT SOME OF THE JACKS TOO IF YOU ARE SKILLFULL. 

USUALLY IN THE AM WINDS ARE LESS THAN IN PM BUT REALIZE THE WIND ALMOST ALWAYS BLOWS INTO YOUR FACE WHEN FISHING THE SURF. IF THE BAIT IS RUNNING THE FIRST GUT NO PROBLEM WADE UP TO YOUR ANKLES AND LET 'ER RIP. IF THE BAIT IS IN THE SECOND GUT WADE OUT PASSED 1ST GUT TILL YOU REACH YOUR COMFORT LEVEL AND CAST JUST BEYOND 2ND GUT...HOPEFULLY NO MORE THAN THIRTY FEET. IF THE BAIT IS OUT IN THE THIRD GUT, I'D GO BACK TO SHORE AND CATCH A FEW BREWSKIES...FOOD CHAIN THING OUT THERE IN THE THIRD GUT!

#1 AND #2 CLOUSERS (BRIGHT), BIG POPPER FLIES, #2 SEADUCERS AND DECIEVERS, ALL FISHED ON INTERMEDIATE TO SINK TIP LINES. WEIGHT FORWARD LINES ARE WORTHLESS IN THE SURF AS THE WAVE ACTION WILL KEEP YOU FROM GETTING DOWN TO THE FISH OR FEELING THEIR STRIKES. BIG POPPERS WITH WFF LINES ARE GREAT FOR JACKS AND TARPON BUT I STILL RECOMMEND INTERMEDIATE AT A MINIMUM. GOOD LUCK


----------



## MarkA70 (May 3, 2011)

Golden: Thanks!!!! Xactly what I needed to know. Looks like I need a spool for the 8 wt w/ intermediate sink. :dance:


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

GOOD DECISION ON THE LINE...ALSO WHEN IN THE SURF ALWAYS KEEP A SHARP EYE OUT FOR THE GREY OR BROWN SUITS AND ABSOLUTELY NO STRINGERS. BRING ALL YOUR REDS AND TROUT INTO SHORE 'CAUSE WHEN THEY START THEIR CROAKING IT GETS THE BIG HUNGRY BOYS REAL INTERESTED!


----------



## MarkA70 (May 3, 2011)

Again, Thanks Golden, couple of more questions:
1. What is a Grey or Brown suit?
2. Hungry boys, sharks? 
3. Gut, is that the swale between the sand bars?

Thanks!!!!


----------



## cody p (Aug 25, 2010)

MarkA70 said:


> Again, Thanks Golden, couple of more questions:
> 1. What is a Grey or Brown suit?
> 2. Hungry boys, sharks?
> 3. Gut, is that the swale between the sand bars?
> ...


1. What is a Grey or Brown suit Sharks


----------



## dsim3240 (Nov 12, 2008)

I agree with "Golden" on your equipment. the only thing that I would add is a stripping basket. It can be a problem keeping up with your line in a rolling surf.


----------



## davekelly (Dec 14, 2009)

Since you are headed for the surf. I thought I would post these images I found of Face Book. I don't know what the big reds are weighing in at but look like a lot of fun on a buggy whip.

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...306241060188.134646.1374128759&type=1&theater


----------

